# Study on links between incubation time and non feeding in corn snakes will you help ?



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I would like to prove out a theory of mine.......
would people be intersted in helping ?
I would need details of incubation (temps, humidity, length of incubation, problems (power cuts etc)
Weight of hatchlings at first shed
Details of feeding up to 8 weeks of age.
It would be started as soon as the first clutch in the 'programe' was laid, all details can be held on an open thread or kept private if requested.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'd help, i actually notice patterns myself with this sort of thing too.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

like i said count me in julia


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

I've actually thought the same thing Julia, think you maybe on to something. Will take further notes next time i breed corns at work (have some records already but i never initially weigh the hatchlings).


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

I would like to contribute to this study.

I hope to have around ten clutches of corns next year

cheers

John


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Lostcorn said:


> I would like to contribute to this study.
> 
> I hope to have around ten clutches of corns next year
> 
> ...


 
Thank you John .


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm afraid I can't really contribute much, but i recently took in 6 non feeder from an old guy that had bred his corns.

As far as I know he chucked the eggs into a propagator type contraption usually used for plants, then forgot about them after a while as he lost hope after many failed batches before.

When he did find them, he put them into boxes all 7 and could only get 1 to feed for 3 months he had them. I took on 6 and 1 fed straight away, 4 remained non feeders until death and the 6th is slowly coing round to strike feeding.

So nothing scientific but I'm assuming his temps and humidity weren't solid.


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

I would like to take part, had discussions about this before and think it would be good to explore.I will be looking at breeding three clutches next year.


----------



## snake5007 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'll help. I've noticed that babies that hatch earlier are smaller and less inclined to feed. I incubate mine at 84 degrees but I still get the odd non feeder or two.


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi

Do you still want this information?

cheers

John


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Only got 2 clutches this year but you can have the details once they are actually out. But if I can find last years breeding book I have all those details in there for 9 clutches (Big if on the finding the book part). I have my own theories I would be interested to see what you conclude when you have all the data.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i forgot about this, but i have kept all details of laying, hatch, incubation.. just a case of sorting it all out and waiting for things so feed.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm quite happy to share what information I've got once my two clutches this year hatch.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

We will contribute too. We have had one clutch hatch this season so far. We incubate using a polybox, heat mat and mat stat, temp set at between 81 - 83 f. We use vericulite and spag moss as a incubating medium. 

First clutch:

8 eggs hatched one was died on hatching, leaving 7. All 7 were kept in the same tub while waiting for first shed and feed. Out of the 7 we only had one non feeder, the others feed well and regular. By the time we sold them 6 weeks later they were eating 2 pinkies each.

Will add more when we have hatchlings.

Liz


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Lostcorn said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you still want this information?
> 
> ...


yes please john


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

hi just noticed your thread. 

one clutch of 10 good eggs laid on or just before 28th feb. incubated in poly box with heat mat and pulse thormostat set at 82 degrees. did fluctuate slightly between 79 and 83.

snake 1
born 29/4 8g eaten on 7/5 11/5 16/5 20/5 25/5 31/5 5/6 9/6

snake 2
born 29/4 9g eaten on 6/5 11/5 15/5 20/5 25/5 31/5 5/6 9/6

snake 3
born 29/4 7g eaten on 15/5 20/5 25/5 5/6 9/6

snake 4
born 30/4 6g 1st feed 5/6 2nd feed 9/6

snake 5
born 30/4 7g non feeder 

snake 6 
born 1/5 8g non feeder

snake 7
born 1/5 8g 1st feed 14/5 not eaten since

snake 8
born 1/5 8g 1st feed 5/6 2nd feed 9/6

snake 9
born 1/5 7g 1st feed 5/6 2nd feed 9/6

snake 10
born 29/4 weight unknown as he has already left home eaten on 6/5 11/5 15/5 20/5 25/5 31/5 5/6 9/6



hope this is helpful,
cath


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

First eggs hatching today , so some info soon

John


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

This might be of interest?

All my clutches are inclubated between 82f and 84.

This year only one clutch out so far.

all incubated at 83-85 without any issues 5 feed and non feeders from parents which are very good eater from birth,

All 10 out no heath issues

odd clutch one fertile egg late last year much later then should be expected retained sprem from prev breeding.

33 egg's one fertile egg looked no good was dumped in a empty viv temps varied from 84-88 day and 75-79 night as this was a far as i could see no veins and a dead egg but to my surprise it hatched 83 days later.

The baby normal looks het sunkissed ate from first shed and has had no feeding issues at all  is still here and growing normally hatchling came out a large baby with all absorbed yolk

Paula


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

So far I've got one full clutch out and first-shed.

24 eggs, one striped snow hatchling died straight away but we have 23 healthy babies with no signs of kinking or issues (anery, anery stripe, lavender-anery, snow, snow stripe, glacier and glacier stripe). The clutch was incubated using a matstat, so the temperatures fluctuated between 77 degrees at their coldest and 84 at their warmest.

So far, we have attempted to feed 22 out of the 23, of which eleven ate on their first go. I'll be attempting to feed all 23 of them again on Monday.

My second clutch of 18 was incubated in the same 'bator at the same temperatures. So far I have 13 babies out (Anery and Snows) which all look healthy, no signs of kinks.


----------

